# Gas bottle question



## WillyNilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry, new to all this. I have searched forums (fora?) and with google, but can only get both "yes" and "no" answers.

We have a heater using butane from "BP Light" bottles, in Portugal. Butane is cheaper in Spain. The connector I've seen on a beige bottle in Spain looks similar, and regulators on sale in the Service Station look similar (switch on top, push-down collar to secure to bottle).

Our heater has a metal gas pipe, so not "easy" to change regulator.

Does anyone know if my BP Light regulator will work on these bottles from Ayamonte?

Can I just buy a bottle in Spain, without an "empty" to give in return (I've seen references to a "contract" being needed, but never asked for)? 

I suppose the easiest thing would be to find BP Light in Ayamonte, but even the BP station doesn't carry BP Gas (they have shiny things that look more like beer barrels, not the green BP gas bottles).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

WillyNilly said:


> Sorry, new to all this. I have searched forums (fora?) and with google, but can only get both "yes" and "no" answers.
> 
> We have a heater using butane from "BP Light" bottles, in Portugal. Butane is cheaper in Spain. The connector I've seen on a beige bottle in Spain looks similar, and regulators on sale in the Service Station look similar (switch on top, push-down collar to secure to bottle).
> 
> ...


HI

Sorry, im not 100% sure about your initial question regarding if the bottles will fit, but your fitting does sound like my one which I use with the orange repsol bottles and the silver "beer barrel" ones too...

I am sure someone will know the answer and post it.

As for obtaining bottles, it depends on your area. In my last house I just went to the garage, paid about 11 or 12 euros a bottle, and because i had no empties to swap they just made me sign a contract. When I moved the landlord said without empties i would not be able to get gas and he left me some empties to trade in. I guess just shop around until you find a garage willing to give you them, although a friend told me that many charge a steep deposit (although the first one i used didnt charge a cent).


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

The beer barrel bottles are Cespa and the last I heard the deposit was €15, the orange bottles are repsol and to get the bottles you need a contract.
Or go to any good Rastro and you can pick them up from between €8-10 each. 
As for the regulator I would take it with you and ask if you could try it on an empty if it fits the silver it will fit the orange


----------



## WillyNilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I bit the bullet today. Heater has a metal pipe attaching regulator. Fortuanately, I saved on old BP regulator from a previous heater which used the steel bottles. 

Took the old one along. It fitted. Bought three bottles at one of the service stations on the motorway, 2km over the border. No deposit to pay.

The only thing is, I remember what I like about the "light" ones. They are light. These are heavy, but three for less than the price of two is fine with me


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Be VERY careful though, if you are using non-standard regulators and getting gas bottles without the accompanying maintenance contract. All those safety regulations are there for a reason.

Man in hospital after gas explosion in Chiclana house


----------



## WillyNilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Point taken. I've always been "suspicious" of gas bottles, paranoid even. They sell regulators in the Service Station. They look the same typer as the BP, and I would have bought one, except for the metal pipe connection on my heater. 

As it is, I've been sniffing around the regulator every 15 minutes, expecting some problem. Nothing (yet). I'll keep sniffing for at least a day. Fortunately, you can smell the stuff if there is a problem (had an old "catalytic" heater where the catalytic bit stopped working - the pong tells you all the gas is not being burned. What was sad, was finding out that a new sheet of catalytic stuff cost more than a new heater).

Thanks again.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

WillyNilly said:


> Point taken. I've always been "suspicious" of gas bottles, paranoid even. They sell regulators in the Service Station. They look the same typer as the BP, and I would have bought one, except for the metal pipe connection on my heater.
> 
> As it is, I've been sniffing around the regulator every 15 minutes, expecting some problem. Nothing (yet). I'll keep sniffing for at least a day. Fortunately, you can smell the stuff if there is a problem (had an old "catalytic" heater where the catalytic bit stopped working - the pong tells you all the gas is not being burned. What was sad, was finding out that a new sheet of catalytic stuff cost more than a new heater).
> 
> Thanks again.


far better test than sniffing... make up a soultion of washing -up liquid and water ( 50/50mix use a paint brush and "paint" all the connections with it.) If you get bubbles ... you got a leak


----------

